# PSI Bolt Action Rifle Kit



## tbroye (May 6, 2012)

My brother in law called me this afternoon and said he saw this kit in Wood Magazine and wants one in Gun Metal. Went to the PSI Site and it looks cool. Just wondering if anyone here has made one and if so how good or bad is it. I will call Woodturninz the first of the week and order some if they get good reviews. Won't order from PSI as it will take two weeks at least by Pony Express to get here on the West Coast Who know they might not be allowed in CA with a canceled carry permit. Starting in 2015 any table saw you buy in CA will have to have a Saw Stop type mechanism on it, if the law passes. So why not a permit to carry a Bolt Action pen?


----------



## corian king (May 6, 2012)

Hello Tom! I have made three of these and I really like them.They seem to be very well made and you can open and close them with one hand.Like a click pen.I have a friend that has made and sold at least a dozen and he said they are great sellers.
Good Luck!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 6, 2012)

Some don't like the gimmick of the bolt action on a pen. I love them. People love them and I have been selling them. They are a very solid kit with a firm bolt action feel, not sloppy. The spring is extra long to give it that firm solid feel. The plating's on these kits is alot very good. They are just like there older brother with the twist barrel accept they now have the bolt action.


----------



## AnachitlPut (May 6, 2012)

any one got a pic?


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 6, 2012)

Here are a few.


----------



## tbroye (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.  I will call woodturningz in the morning and order some.  My BIL is retiered CHP so I may have place to sell them.  I am also retiered CHP but a civilian.  His Son in Law is in the Academy now and will graduate in late October, making him the 5th member of our family to work/serve with the patrol.  I am going to try and get a pen with the CHP star or the shoulder patch lazer engraved with his name and ID # on it.   I need to come up with blue and gold blank.  Guess I better dig out my Alumalite and start casting.  I think the Gun Metal is the way to go on these.


----------



## rossvh (May 6, 2012)

I just made onefor my son and he loves it. It is, as those above have said, a solid kit.  I plan on making many more.

RossVH


----------



## Buzzzz4 (May 6, 2012)

We sold out them this weekend. They seem to be a solid set and people love them.


----------



## okiebugg (May 6, 2012)

*finishes*



Ruby pen turning said:


> Here are a few.


 
You're finishes are of course and as usual spectacular


----------



## underdog (May 7, 2012)

*TSA's reaction?*

And what do the TSA drones do when they spot one of these?


----------



## seamus7227 (May 7, 2012)

underdog said:


> And what do the TSA drones do when they spot one of these?


 
i cant imagine anything since they arent even made from real casings


----------



## InvisibleMan (May 7, 2012)

Awesome!  I'm going to put one of my orange camo blanks on one and send to my dad.  He'll get a kick out of this.:biggrin:


----------



## tbroye (May 7, 2012)

Just ordered some.  Woodturningz can't get them, PSI doesn't want to sell to other vendors at this time.  So I ordered from PSI and now I will wait for the Pony Express to deliver them some time in June.  I am not a fan of PSI shipping, that why I went to Woodturningz first.


----------



## bricketts528 (May 7, 2012)

I've made several and they have all sold! A very nice kit.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (May 8, 2012)

underdog said:


> And what do the TSA drones do when they spot one of these?


 Please pardon my ignorance but what does TSA stand for????:biggrin:
Kryn from Down Under


----------



## longbeard (May 8, 2012)

Transportation Security Administration


----------



## tbroye (May 15, 2012)

Suprise the kits just arrived by UPS and a day earlier than scheduled.  Better than most of the other times, so I will give them a thumbs up.  Will get to them as soon as I finish the cabinets for LOML.


----------



## fitzman163 (May 17, 2012)

If you guys don't mind my I ask what they are sell for at the shows?


----------



## WWAtty (May 17, 2012)

underdog said:


> And what do the TSA drones do when they spot one of these?



Depends on how bright the particular TSA drone is.  Most will know better and not give it much thought.  But there are some dim bulbs who might go into panic mode at the sight of one of those.

If you don't want extra delays at the airport, pack it in your checked bag.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 17, 2012)

I sell mine for $45.00


----------



## jking (May 17, 2012)

Is it just me, or, does it look like the bolt locks in upside down (& lefthanded)?


----------



## Buzzzz4 (May 17, 2012)

Ruby pen turning said:
			
		

> I sell mine for $45.00



With antler they sell for 60 for us.


----------



## jimmyb (May 17, 2012)

is psi the only kit seller?


----------



## InvisibleMan (May 17, 2012)

jimmyb said:


> is psi the only kit seller?




Hope not, but I think somebody mentioned that they are at the moment.

I have the perfect blank for a gunmetal, but they're out of stock.  Anybody know how often they stock up?  I don't see blaze orange working as well on the 24kt gold.  Maybe chrome would be OK.


----------



## Rick P (May 17, 2012)

underdog said:


> And what do the TSA drones do when they spot one of these?


 

I had to fly with my firearms about 6 months after 9/11, I was understandably nervous! No problem checking them in with security here in Alaska.......but as soon as I tried to go through the security gate it went down hill! About every third person had something they didn't like, Nial clippers, metal pens, lighters, water bottles even an old woman's weaving stuff. I got pulled to the side and searched, dont know if it was the guns or the fact my boots have to much metal in them but I got the public frisking. The whole thing was insane......oooooo this baby carriage might be a threat!

At Detroit metro I gave the guard at the security desk my ID, he glanced at it "Alaska hu....this must be yours." And he hands me my hard case...........I could not get the fact that they had come just short of public strip searches on little old ladies and new mothers. Taken things that couldn't even brake skin let alone really hurt anyone from half the people on the plane and then handed me a sniper rifle and two hand guns like they were loafs of bread! NO ONE even bothered to check the actions and make sure they were not loaded!!!!!


----------



## Steve Busey (May 17, 2012)

jking said:


> Is it just me, or, does it look like the bolt locks in upside down (& lefthanded)?



John, I think if your spin the pen around so the bolt is on your right, the action is "normal". The whole problem is that the pen needs a pocket clip, but a rifle does not, so there's a bit of a tradeoff in where the whole sliding mechanism can go. I haven't worked with one of these kits yet, so I don't know if there's any flexibility on where the clip can go.


----------



## Cherrywalk (May 17, 2012)

*Hot Sellers for me*

I sell to a lot of gun folks and hunters. They work well and have a very good cool factor. The bolt really does work well and they are good sellers.


----------

